# Auto's just for seed.



## HippyInEngland (Apr 18, 2009)

Hola guys 

I'm fed up of buying Auto seeds so I'm going to have a go at making my own.

Never tried it before, so this is just for fun 

I, like many, enjoy the Sativa effect, so I have 10 Auto AK47.

Lowlife Automatic AK47 Autoflowering BACK IN STOCK

Plus for something different I have also bought 10 Hindu Kush, Indica.

Lowlife Automatic Hindu Kush cannabis seeds

I only have the oppertunity to grow in a greenhouse so im an outside grower.

Here in the UK it is very difficult to get a Sativa to maturity because of the weather, so Auto's fit that niche.

As its still early in the year im only doing this for seed and not growing for quality or quantity, if I get a smokeable by product, then that is a bonus.

I decided to do this on the cheap so here is my set up ...

Picture 1 and 2 is a promo at Tesco superstore, 20lt of multi purpose compost for 99 pence.

Picture 3 is what it looks like wet and picture 4 is the run off PH.

The PH is easily manageable using white distilled vinegar.

I have been using white distilled vinegar as a PH down for years with no adverse effects.

The only thing about white distilled vinegar is it will break down if left for several days when added to water so dont think you can make a gallon or 2 of it and keep it, I make a fresh water/vinegar PH solution at every watering or feeding.

Picture 5 and 6 is a bag of cheap ornamental pebble/stone from Home base, £4 for 40 lt, what the hell im going to do with it all I have no idea  

Picture 7 is the pebble/stone after it has been washed, pure white.

But its job is simply to add to the soil as an aid for drainage.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 18, 2009)

The first picture here is the group im going to use for seed, at the back are 3 Auto AK47 and the front are 2 Hindu Kush.

These are all growing at different speeds but are all the same age, 1 week old.

The second picture is just showing the biggest plant so far and the third picture is showing that I have filled the pots 3/4 full to allow for stretch at this time of year caused by lack of light.

When the stretch has kicked in fully I will fill the pots up to the top so more of the stem is buried, this keeps the plants squatter.

In theory


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 18, 2009)

Now for the interesting bit!

The first 3 pictures are the biggest AK47, it is 1 inch tall and it has trichomes on its leaves already at 1 week old.

The next 4 pictures are the smallest Hindu Kush, only just opened and trich on the leaves as well.

How odd!

Never seen it before on such young plants.

So there you go, this is my basic grow for seed set up.

I do not expect lavish plants, it is the wrong time of the year to grow Auto's outside, but the plan is to use these seeds (if I get any) to use later in the year  

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 18, 2009)

*on board for this one hippy ,,,:watchplant:,
lets hope you get another freak of nature this yr,,
5ft  autos gone wild :rofl:
*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 18, 2009)

Hello SL 

How unusual to see you on an Auto thread 

I got fed up of paying £40 for 10 seeds so im giving it a go at making my own.

If it works, it works, if not, nothing lost and ive had fun trying 

Growing is fun, some people take it too serious.

eace:


----------



## Vegs (Apr 18, 2009)

Trics after one week old...thats insane! I'm growing out my LR2 for seeds so we are in the same boat. I may even try to top or LST some of the ladies if I can or if they get tall enough.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2009)

:bongin::watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 18, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> If it works, it works, if not, nothing lost and ive had fun trying
> 
> Growing is fun, some people take it too serious.
> 
> eace:


 


aint that the truth...you will do just fine my friend..pulling up me crate to :watchplant:  and :bong:  thanks for shareing..and im  new to this as well.  do you have a room  just for the breeding?  how do you plant  to grow them  after pollenation...the reason I ask..is  i  may  have not  cleaned them well b4 entering into flower room..some of the plants next to one  had a few seeds in the lower buds..think  I failed to mist well enough..and  remember if this  works  great..you will need to run a GJ on them for us..take care and be safe..:bolt::bong:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 18, 2009)

Hello 4u2 

I have 1 room, its the pic below  

My plans ...

I have 5 plants growing, I hope I get a male from both strains, also a fem of each, if I do, I will let the males grow to the point of opening (easy to tell, you look at the bottom of the sack and when you see a swelling X shape, they are 2 days from shedding pollen)

At this stage the males will be removed and chopped, saving branches with fat pollen sacks.

Fat sacks give more, ask any woman.

I will take the branches and put them in an open zip bag with the opening left open so air will dry them and allow the pollen sacks to release, I will collect the pollen in the zippy and throw the dead branch away.

I am hoping to do this with both strains.

If I only get 1 male of either strain I will still use it to pollinate.

My aim is free auto seeds, if I have to cross them, so be it.

I grow only in a greenhouse, I have no ability to keep them apart.

I will keep the pollen in my house and the plants in the greenhouse.

I will take the fems out of the greenhouse and use a fine artist paint brush to 'paint' pollen onto the fems.

I will then leave the pollinated fems out under nature for 2 days in a corner of my garden as far away from the greenhouse as I can.

I will then wash the plants or let nature do it for me with rain (plents of that here )

The wash is to remove any residual pollen and kill it (once pollinated the plants are pollinated, you cannot wash it off)

I will then put the plants back in the greenhouse to do what nature tells it to do, produce seeds 

I know the risks im taking and I also know not all pollen will be removed before the plants are greenhoused.

If my big girls get a few seeds, then I accept that.

This year I want to try something different than just growing, drying and smoking.

I want to make something I can call 'MY' babies that 'I' created.

Not just bought seeds.

Am I rambling?

 

eace: to everyone, this world is too vicious.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 18, 2009)

I think I string up the hammack and :watchplant:

Green Mojo your way H.I.E


----------



## Alistair (Apr 18, 2009)

Well Hippy, I'm impressed with your plans and your greenhouse setup.  I hope you get a bunch of seeds for future generations.  Yes, then you can call them "your babies".  Keep us posted as they progress.


----------



## crozar (Apr 20, 2009)

i hope this works out =) , , , btw if we mixed the hindu with ak47 and smoke it will the effect be the same as the new breed


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 20, 2009)

The AK47 is as pure a Sativa I could get my hands on and the Hindu Kush is almost pure Indica.

I do plan on crossing them to see what I get.

Im hoping the bigger growing AK is male, if its a female then I doubt the timing will be on my side to get it pollinated and have enough time for seeds to develop.

eace:


----------



## Newbud (Apr 20, 2009)

:headbang2: :watchplant: :aok: 
Great idea, best of luck


----------



## Dillan (Apr 20, 2009)

Looking good hippy. I lightly dusted up just the smaller side branches with a q-tip on one of my lr2s very early in flower and ended up with 86 seeds if that helps you out any.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 20, 2009)

Dillan said:
			
		

> Looking good hippy. I lightly dusted up just the smaller side branches with a q-tip on one of my lr2s very early in flower and ended up with 86 seeds if that helps you out any.


 
:shocked:  plenty there then lol


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 20, 2009)

Good luck HIE. I'm sure you'll pull it off. If I can seed a plant anyone can. I had a male Auto AK47 F2 with triches on him. The autos are a lot more potent than I thought they would be too. Killer smoke.


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 21, 2009)

ooo i like how da tercs show soo fast.. my baby just shot up lol... good job ima keep poppin in.. new pix check mine out


----------



## Waspfire (Apr 21, 2009)

pulling up a chair HIE for this i just found out one of the 4 AK-47 i have is a male and it is the biggest and best looking of them all so i plan on keeping him around to try the same thing your doing


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 2, 2009)

12 days further down the line.

Slow growth, fully expected, these plants were planted knowing how slow it will be.

Pic 1 is how they have increased in 12 days.

Pic 2 showing sacks, plenty of them.

Pic 3 showing sacks closer up.

Most of these sacks are hanging down towards the floor, I was pleased it was exhibiting the same growth as last years male Lowryders.

I felt a nagging feeling, like something wasnt right, so I went inside to fetch my other camera that can take closer macro's.

Picture 4 and 5, its female Grrrr, i wanted a boy :rofl:

The buds in pic 4 and 5 are 1 mm across and with the naked eye would easily pass for male pollen sacks.

Pic 6 is the temp and RH the greenhouse is hitting at 3pm.

Pic 7, I started with 5 seeds and only 4 broke surface, so I simply put the 5th pot in a corner and left it, nothing happened so I presumed I had a bad seed.

I emptied the soil from the 5th pot and poked in it to see what had happened just out of curiosity.

I found the seedling curled over and over like a coiled spring, so I put it in a shot glass with a couple of tablespoons of soil and it seems to be responding and emerging, time will tell if it makes it.

I had the same thing happen with a batch of Deisel Ryders.

All my plans were on the first largest plant to be male, this has thrown a spanner in the works and im not sure if I will have time to get that one seeded.

eace:


----------



## crozar (May 2, 2009)

i hope it be a male, =)


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 2, 2009)

Plant number 1 is a female, the female is an AK47, I have 1 more AK growing and the dodgy seedling in the shotglass is an AK too.

The 2 smallest plants are Hindu Kush, they are half the size of an average Auto, its how they grow, small and small harvests, 20g max.

But ....

Automatic Hindu Kush is truly for the indica lover.  She may only grow to 14&#8221; at the very most but the buds are thick and rock hard, and with such a coating of resin that she is our best and most efficient resin producing strain. A mix of Hindu Kush, Master Kush and Lowryder, our Automatic Hindu Kush does not branch out as much or grow as tall as our Automatic AK47 but they also do not require as much root space, this enables more to be grown in the same area. In 1 square metre for example you may be able to fit twice as many Automatic Hindu Kush as you could Automatic AK47.  We feel that this more than makes up for it&#8217;s individual size. Being an indica, the high of the Automatic Hindu Kush can be quite narcotic in its qualities and can induce sleep or deep relaxation quite effortlessly. Not a strain you should be smoking if you intend to go dancing, play sports or indeed anything that requires you to use your legs.

I have to admit I prefer a Sativa high, I want these for the solid Indica faceslap, just something different to what im used to 

eace:


----------



## Newbud (May 2, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I want these for the solid Indica faceslap, just something different to what im used to
> 
> eace:


 
Hehe like the description :giggle: 

Just wondering what inch pot would be ok for the Hindu cush?

Trying to figure out how many i could fit in my grow area and if it would be worth it due to there yield?

Keep up the good work
ATB


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 2, 2009)

Hello NB 

A small 2 pint pot will take the seed to harvest without a transplant.

I have 8 more of these Hindu Kush seeds, they will all be grown out this year.

When the sun decides to show itself for more than an hour a day 

eace:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 2, 2009)

Looking great H.I.E just stop in for update. 

Spread a little GREEN MOJOyour wayeace:


----------



## ms4ms (May 2, 2009)

hey hippie, I will also be watching as I need seeds. Where did you get your ft-11 waterproof ph meter???


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 4, 2009)

ms4ms said:
			
		

> hey hippie, I will also be watching as I need seeds. Where did you get your ft-11 waterproof ph meter???


 
Ebay, just search for digital ph meter and thats how I found it.

Very accurate.



eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 4, 2009)

Hmmmm.

The little retarded twirly seedling didnt make it.

It also left me a concern.

It molded between its unopened cotyledons, so it is now out of the greenhouse destroyed after being lightly sprayed with water to keep any possible airbornes at bay.

This made me search the plants I have left.

I found this ..

It could be totally coincidental, it may not.

The colouring on the leaves are not eating into leaf body.

Pis 1 and 2 are the infected seedling.

Pic 3 and 4 are what I found whilst looking at the Hindu Kush's.

No signs on the AK47's.

So in my mind im thinking it could be the way the Hindu Kush are growing, both small plants are showing this (both Hindu Kush), both AK's are not.

Time will tell.

eace:


----------



## 420benny (May 5, 2009)

Howdy Hippy! Interesting grow you have going. I sure can relate to rain. Hasn't stopped here for days! Good luck with your experiment. I am keeping an eye on it. I have some ak48 beans to try this with come fall, inside.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 11, 2009)

Well the good news is whatever was on the end of the Hindu Kush plants leaf ends has vanished, it may have been temperature caused.

Picture 1 is as they are now, still growing slow, but fully expected, these 2 plants are AK47.

Picture 2, the group, all the same age.

Picture 3 are the 2 Hindu Kush, hold cow they were telling the truth when the site said they only grow half the size of an AK, they are still only an inch tall!

Picture 4, a close up of the tallest AK, this is a Hermaphrodite, my first Auto Hermaphrodite.

Picture 5, visitors on the tallest AK  

Picture 6, the tallest AK is now forming its cola.

Picture 7, our weather at the moment.

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCRcra2o964&feature=PlayList&p=CF58C97638B96655&index=0&playnext=1

 

eace:


----------



## IRISH (May 12, 2009)

Good Morning Hippy. .

good luck on the seed venture friend. still havent gave it a go here. been playing with different styles of growing. been fine tuning them all. have around 20 or so plants outside now in various stages. .

going to have another go at air layering this summer. .

i finished an F1 indica this winter. produced around 5 ounces.:hubba: . very narcotic smoke. way to heavy for me. a few tokes will knock you out in an hour. not my cup 'o tea. 

got some cali orange bud, a few KULT, and some blush going outside. had a frost last 2 nights, so had to cover them.

looks like the one male may have already opened on you. . good luck again on making many seed. i will eventually. can't keep buying at todays prices. got to get my beloved white widow back again. now that was a buzz i loved. take care friend...bb...


----------



## pcduck (May 12, 2009)

Looking nice *HIE*:aok:


----------



## Newbud (May 12, 2009)

:fly: :watchplant:  Whats them little bugs on ya AK HIE? :48: :fly:


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 12, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> :fly: :watchplant: Whats them little bugs on ya AK HIE? :48: :fly:


 
Aphids.

hXXp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aphid

They are visitors every year, they are out a bit early this year though.

Not a problem with Auto's because the plant grows quicker than they can harm it.

Plus a Qtip dipped in alcohol works wonders 

Its a yearly thing that is so common I dont think anything of it anymore.

Not much I can do while growing in a greenhouse  

Once a plant is cut they all leave it.

eace:


----------



## smokeup420 (May 12, 2009)

heyy how old were urs when ur males showed sex  n same for females?


----------



## uptosumpn (May 13, 2009)

subscribed!


----------



## 420benny (May 13, 2009)

Hippy, you need some little helpers with those aphids. I have one word for you, ladybugs! You can borrow a few of mine if you are nice to them.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 13, 2009)

smokeup420 said:
			
		

> heyy how old were urs when ur males showed sex n same for females?


 
Auto's usually take 14-20 days to show sex.




			
				420benny said:
			
		

> Hippy, you need some little helpers with those aphids. I have one word for you, ladybugs! You can borrow a few of mine if you are nice to them.


 
Ive not seen any ladybirds/ladybugs here yet at this time of year, its as if the seasons are changing and winter starts and ends later, spring starts and ends later and autumn starts normally squeezing summer into shorter months.


No new pics of the plants at the moment, its a bit pointless showing something grow so slow :rofl:

The hermaphrodite AK is now out the greenhouse and fending for shimself in a different part of the garden, Im going to let it seed itself and use the pollen from its offspring in an experiment I have been thinking about for a few years now, I just hadnt got hold of what is now in my grasp.

Right ...

I have had several people ask me about my PH meter and how I use it and how I use white spirit vinegar to alter PH, so here goes.

Picture 1, my PH tool.

Picture 2, checking its calibration with PH buffer 7.

Picture 3, reading my tap water, it just so happens its PH 7, it varies anywhere from 7 to 7.8.

Picture 4, I put 1 cap of this vinegar in the water.

Picture 5, OOOPS a bit too much added :rofl:

Picture 6, I poured the water away and started again, adding less vinegar and ... stir, test, add more, stir, test, etc, ended up at the PH required that is 6.5.

Picture 7, with these types of PH testers it is important to make sure the end probe doesnt dry out so it extends the probe life, so you put some liquid (I used the PH 6.5 but tap water works just as well) in the cap end and store your PH meter standing upright so the probe is always sitting in liquid.

Pictures 8 and 9, this shows the end of the PH meter where the end cap screws off for battery change and shows the screw head of the calibration end of the PH meter, this screw is used if I put my probe in the PH 7 buffer and and it does not read 7.

eace:


----------



## gump0022 (May 20, 2009)

juss drop som auto blue hindu seed any tips outdoor grower:farm:


----------



## stides (May 20, 2009)

cool tent but dont u worry about neighbours snoopin?


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 20, 2009)

stides said:
			
		

> cool tent but dont u worry about neighbours snoopin?


 
Its strange you should say that .....

I have a new neighbour and he is transforming his garden into his idea of eden.

He has told me of his plans to take our deviding fence down and put a new one up (It is his fence)

So as I stood talking with him and he told of his plans all I could imagine is all eyes would be able to see into my greenhouse.

It looks like I'm not going to be able to grow big plants this year and this years plants will all have to be Auto's because they are small and easily moveable in a hurry.

So I'm still not sure how this season is going to end up.

With that in mind I thought I had better get 3 more Auto's on the go, these are Lowryder#2

Picture 1 is the seeds floating on normal un heated tap water.

Picture 2 is 5 mins before I left for a trip to Wales for 4 days, what I did was simply poke the seeds under the surface of the water and left them on a shelf in semi darkness, no added warmth, just left alone.

Picture 3 is what I arrived back to today, all 3 popped and ready to go into pots.

eace:


----------



## Moto-Man (May 22, 2009)

Thanks a lot for taking the time to explain things so well, HIE. This is very interesting and I wish the best w/your experiments!  Nice tip on the vinegar, a bit easier than orange peels 

Cheers,


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 23, 2009)

After 4 days away I came back to find the hermie AK eaten by snails.

No big loss.

I contacted an old pal and she mentioned she had a male Auto AK she was just about to kill, so I drove over to fetch it.

Picture 1, I have my first confirmed Auto Hindu Kush.

Picture 2, as advertised they grow small.

Picture 3, Male Auto AK.

Pictures 4.5 and 6, the male dissasembled.

Picture 7 is interesting, this is what is inside the male sacks and what they look like as they start to open ready to shed pollen.

Picture 8, the best branches with most pollen sacks on them.

I am letting to sack laden branches dry inside a plastic zip lock but the opening is left open so the branches can dry and release its pollen.

eace:


----------



## Rockster (May 23, 2009)

Looking good for an interesting cross there HIE. 

That placcy bag,I'd prop that open and make sure no light shines on it as heat could make the plant material sweat.You've probably got tons for what you want but pollen can't tolerate getting saturated with water can it?

I was watching a Ray Mears vid of him in the outback yesterday,using a large plastic bag to get water from a young tree and was reminded by your pic of the male in the bag,but it's not the outback and the bag is open but hey ho.

I made loads of autoflower seeds ages ago to give out to peeps maybe daring enough to grow a small plant or 2 on the patio and hope the bug will bite and they go on to other strains.

One friend lived on the canal and he carpet bombed the bank with 80 of e'm!


----------



## Alistair (May 23, 2009)

Good job so far, Hippy. Keep those short and out of sight.


----------



## tcbud (May 23, 2009)

Want to pull up a chair on this one.....I am interested in Auto's.


----------



## smokeup420 (May 25, 2009)

ey man good job i just confirmed i have a male that i was growin outside, so how many weeks into the grow do i wait till i cut off n store like your doing?...n how long can i store it?and how?im a plant the reast my autos outside soon.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 25, 2009)

Very cool journal. I'll be watching .


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 25, 2009)

yep im in too :watchplant:


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 25, 2009)

pulling up a chair


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 26, 2009)

smokeup420 said:
			
		

> ey man good job i just confirmed i have a male that i was growin outside, so how many weeks into the grow do i wait till i cut off n store like your doing?...n how long can i store it?and how?im a plant the reast my autos outside soon.


 
Hello Smoke 

The male I was given was 2 weeks after showing its sex, so the plant was 4-5 weeks old.

This is the first time for me to collect pollen, so I have no idea how long it will last, although I only plan on using the pollen this season and if I ever needed more, I would grow a new male.


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2009)

Looking good HIE. I will definitely be following this one. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 26, 2009)

I have sweating balls.

So out the plastic zip bag and into a plastic contaner with a lid so I can control the air circulation.

The remaining AK is a female 

So I have a female Hindu Kush and a female AK, the last Hindu Kush is refusing to show me what way it swings yet.

I just planted 3 Lowryder#2's in a pot, 3 seeds in a single 3 gallon pot.

While im doing this experiment I wanted to try several seed strain runs.

If the last Hindu Kush is a male im going to toss it, im only going to use the AK pollen.



eace:


----------



## peaceful (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for this GJ Hippy.  A great read.  Looking forward to pollination.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 27, 2009)

Time to pot the AK up a size.

From 2 pint to 2 gallon.

Some new people worry about transplanting, trust me, its a piece of cake.

Pic 1, Empty 2 gal pot and the fem AK.

Pic 2, 1/4 of the bottom of the 2 gal pot filled with my medium.

Pic 3, I then sit the pot with the plant inside on the top of the soil of the big pot.

Pic 4, I then fill around the smaller pot with my grow medium *loosely* and firm it down *gently*, The soil is packed loose so that the roots can easily grow outwards into un compressed medium.

Pic 5, I lift the small pot out leaving a hole exactly the same size as the small pot.

Pic 6, Small pot upturned and the bottom tapped to loosen the medium inside, I let the medium inside the small pot dry out to ease removal.

Pic 7, Surprising how many roots!

Pic 8, The small plant is put into the hole in the large pot and an inch of medium is lain on top to bury the old medium into the new medium.

There you have it, re potted, very easy to do 

I will show the root growth when I harvest this plant to show how the roots that seem bound from the small pot have gown into the new big pot.

eace:


----------



## Alistair (May 27, 2009)

For some reason, even with all the hard work it can entail, I like transplanting.  It's a piece of cake.  It's like giving your plants a new start in life.

Good luck, Hippy.  I hope you get what you're after and at the end of the summer you'll have some good smoke to last you the rest of the year.


----------



## smokeup420 (May 27, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello Smoke
> 
> The male I was given was 2 weeks after showing its sex, so the plant was 4-5 weeks old.
> 
> This is the first time for me to collect pollen, so I have no idea how long it will last, although I only plan on using the pollen this season and if I ever needed more, I would grow a new male.


 
cool thanks, im not planing on keepin it longer then a month, just enough time for me to grow the other 4 seeds i have, pluse i also just wanna see how u doo it n how the results turn out.. i kinda got the jist of it,,, rub pollin on q tip then when female is ready lightly tap the qtip so pollen falls, or something lol but yeaa cant wait till ur done


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 27, 2009)

You're doing a stand up job HIE.


----------



## Newbud (May 27, 2009)

Hi there HIE.
Just wondering how you judge when its time for a bigger pot? or is it just a case of experience?
Keep up the good work


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 27, 2009)

yeah good question newbud
i usually just look at the plant, and can
tell when it needs to be transplanted. by size.
right now im using the pots with 1 big hole on the bottom
and 1 big hole on each of the sides, and i can see already
the roots through the holes, some poking out slightly.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 28, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Hi there HIE.
> Just wondering how you judge when its time for a bigger pot? or is it just a case of experience?
> Keep up the good work


 
I have found that when your leaves hang over the edge of your pot, the roots have filled the pot.

Its a bit like a figure 8.

The top width and the root width are the same.

The roots mimic the leaf width.

These 2 pictures are 1 hour after transplant and 10 hours later.

The plant will droop then bounce back shortly after 

eace:


----------



## Alistair (May 28, 2009)

Nice little plants, Hippy.


----------



## uptosumpn (May 28, 2009)

they will grow beautifully!


----------



## smokeup420 (May 28, 2009)

niceee, same thiang happend to mine, did she perk back upp yet??


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 30, 2009)

I mentioned earlier that I had 3 Lows in a single pot, that has now changed because of Picture 1.

I was out today and when I got back the temps were zooming sky high in my greenhouse even with the door wide open and window vents fully open.

2 of the Lows died, 1 is saved.

My Hindu Kush seems to adore the high temps.

I will not buy any more Auto Hindu Kush, they grow too small.

eace:


----------



## Newbud (May 30, 2009)

Cheers for the tip on the Hindu Kush, how small is small or would you have expected it to grow?


----------



## smokeup420 (May 30, 2009)

i mean iv actually seen a hindu kush low ryder and it wasnt that tall. maybe a bad seed or something happend,dont give up lol , that is small, did it just start to flower?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 30, 2009)

lol. I like that little Hindu Kush.
Never know. Some of the most powerful things in the world are tiny. Like bullets.
Little sucka just might end up beating the breaks off you.

But it might be small cause of the 125 degree heat. You sure your not in Death Valley?


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 31, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Cheers for the tip on the Hindu Kush, how small is small or would you have expected it to grow?


 
The Hindu Kush are about 2 and a 1/2 inches tall at week 4  

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 31, 2009)

smokeup420 said:
			
		

> i mean iv actually seen a hindu kush low ryder and it wasnt that tall. maybe a bad seed or something happend,dont give up lol , that is small, did it just start to flower?


 
I have 2 Hindu Kush on the go at the moment (Germinating 4 more as I type) both plants are small.

I will grow all the Hindu seeds out  

eace:


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 31, 2009)

:holysheep: thats  the size of the
auto hindu kush? i wouldnt mind trying some
of those haha
look everyone its snagglepuss!


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 31, 2009)

Heavens to Mergatroid, them is small.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 31, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> lol. I like that little Hindu Kush.
> Never know. Some of the most powerful things in the world are tiny. Like bullets.
> Little sucka just might end up beating the breaks off you.
> 
> But it might be small cause of the 125 degree heat. You sure your not in Death Valley?


 
The size of the Hindu plants are ideal for hiding amongst other plants :aok:

From what I hear they are very powerful Kush, I look forward to trying them 

The temps here yesterday were crazy, the thermometer was in the shade when it was reading 125, it must have been even hotter for the plants in the direct sunshine :shocked: 

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 31, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> :holysheep: thats the size of the
> auto hindu kush? i wouldnt mind trying some
> of those haha
> look everyone its snagglepuss!


 
I knew they would be small, but not this small :rofl:

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 31, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> Heavens to Mergatroid, them is small.


 
These could be planted anywhere and no-one would know what your growing, apart from the smell  

eace:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 31, 2009)

Are you going to pollinate her? lol
Get a good 3-4 more beans that way.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 31, 2009)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 31, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Are you going to pollinate her? lol
> Get a good 3-4 more beans that way.


 
That was the plan :rofl:

The cross of Hindu Kush with the AK47 will provide totally different plants, hopefully they will be bigger plants  

eace:


----------



## smokeup420 (May 31, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> That was the plan :rofl:
> 
> The cross of Hindu Kush with the AK47 will provide totally different plants, hopefully they will be bigger plants
> 
> eace:


 
i totally agree with you.. but wait didnt ur ak's die?? so no more pollen?? u can have some of mine, ill be nice lol. so really both 2 1/2 in.?.?.?  idk imight get me some,cuz imado an indoor grow at this place im movin into, n hes says hes a fellon so no plants, but guns are ok  he said,lol so w.e **** it. ima get me some....... stay up !! :0


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 31, 2009)

smokeup420 said:
			
		

> i totally agree with you.. but wait didnt ur ak's die?? so no more pollen?? u can have some of mine, ill be nice lol. so really both 2 1/2 in.?.?.? idk imight get me some,cuz imado an indoor grow at this place im movin into, n hes says hes a fellon so no plants, but guns are ok he said,lol so w.e **** it. ima get me some....... stay up !! :0


 
2 Lowryder#2's died.

I had 2 AK47's and 2 Hindu Kush growing.

1 AK was a hermie and 1 AK is a girl.

Leaving me with 1 AK and 2 Hindu Kush, 3 girls out of 4 seeds 

Its pure luck, last year I had 17 male Auto's out of 20 seeds leaving me with only 3 girls  

eace:


----------



## tcbud (May 31, 2009)

Poppin seeds is kinda like fishin', right place right time.  Using your best equipment and knolledge.

How big do you expect those lil girls to get? Were you saying that that plant with the lighter is flowering? Dayum! (I had to re read that a couple times)


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes its in flower  

Pic 1 is showing how tall the Auto Hindu Kush is.

Pic 2 is the HK slowly filling out.

Pic 3 is a Hindu Kush caylx.

Pic 4 is the AK next to the HK.

The AK is 10 inches tall.

These plants are 6 weeks old.

The HK are supposed to grow to a max of 10-12 inches, but I feel these will be a lot shorter  

These were germinated too early in the year to grow to full potential, but you know what its like, its a burning inside to get something started  

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 4, 2009)

very nice hippy ,,,,:aok:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 4, 2009)

Im kinda shocked that the AK didnt die in shame like the other AKs. Cause that HK is just gettin warmed up.

But they lookin good HIE.


----------



## crozar (Jun 4, 2009)

my ak is about 4weeks old same size 
btw when looking at testing experiments i feel like doing 1 myself lol

its interesting to make new breeds etc... i'd like to understand how they make seeds feminized only =)
or these autoflowering strains how do they make feminized ones


----------



## Newbud (Jun 4, 2009)

Lol the HK is tiny, aw aint she cute.


----------



## purplephazes (Jun 5, 2009)

Coming along rather nicely there HIE ! although i am saying this whilst looking through my magnifieing glass !! they sure are small but extremly interesting as well ! good luck and take care !


----------



## Newbud (Jun 17, 2009)

Dropped in for a perv but no new pic pics to paw over,?

Never mind, hope all is well


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello New 

Im in the process of building a new comp, I'm using it now 

I just havnt got round to installing all my software yet, pics on the way soon 

eace:


----------



## smokybear (Jun 17, 2009)

Looking good my friend.  Always nice to take a peek at your ladies! Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 18, 2009)

:woohoo: Got my comp up and running 

The extreme high temp (125f) effected 1 of the Hindu Kush quite badly, this damage didnt show for 3-4 days then she started crisping up on me, she still has green growth so I will let her go as far as she can, if she gets too bad then I will use her as a sample of how the other HK is going to turn out.

The other HK seems uneffected (last 2pics)


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 18, 2009)

I was getting into a habit of leaving the AK47 out in a corner of the garden 24/0, I noticed a leaf twisting so picked it up to take it to the greenhouse for a good look at it and saw a couple of woodlice on the ground under where the pot was.

So I popped the plant out of the pot to look at its roots and found this plus a slug inside the pot  

It has now been re potted into clean soil and is doing great, no ill effects, it now lives on a paving slab and not on the mud :rofl:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 18, 2009)

125f 
ah well shell get better.
nice lookin little ones you have
these plants are really interesting to me
is it just me or is the forum DEAD right now? :giggle:
anyways just poppin by hippie


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 18, 2009)

I planted a Lowryder#2 10 days ago and knew it would stretch so pinched and bent it at 3 days old, it is now bigger than my hand 7 days later.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 18, 2009)

1 of my pots for some odd reason was giving me trouble, the soil wouldn't soak the water into it and the water laid on the surface and only soaked at the edges where the soil touched the pot, so I re potted the tiny plant, its another HK.

This surprised me when I got the tiny plant out.

Look at the size of its root :shocked: 

8 inches long.

Its now happy in a gallon pot


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 18, 2009)

The whole idea of this grow is to produce auto seeds, way back up there ^^^ I had a male ak47 auto given to me, I saved its pollen sacks but they refused to open, when I squished them with my fingers I could see the pollen inside.

So I got my herb grinder and whizzed the seed pods in it collecting the fall through of the filter, I can see the pollen has been collected plus small bits of green, I will use it on the second wave of auto's I have planted, the first 3 auto's are too advanced to grow seeds so I will keep the pollen to use in a few weeks on new fems.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 18, 2009)

This last pic is all I have on the go at the moment, I lost 4 HK to birds eating the seedlings and I lost 1 Purple frosting to a snail.

So as it stands I have ..

7 HK
4 AK47
2 Purple frosting
2 Misty bluemoonshine which from now on will be called China Tree
1 Grizzly x WW

1 Duckfoot x C99 soaking
2 White Rhino x Grizzly soaking
4 more LR#2 to be planted in a months time

eace:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice lil grow you got goin on Hippy.
Been waiting for the Monster HK update.

Nice herb grinder too. Need one of those for the kitchen.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2009)

Another plant gone sigh.

Looks like snail slime pic 1.

The other pics are checking the Trichome developement on the Hindu Kush plants.

They are 8 weeks and 3 days old.

Looks like at least another 2 weeks.

The Trichomes are turning from clear to cloudy, I'm looking forward to trying these Kush, I have never tried a Kush before, has anyone reading tried Kush? Whats it like?

eace:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jun 21, 2009)

the kushes up here are very sweet
tasting almost like a mouth full of sugar


----------



## ishnish (Jun 21, 2009)

:watchplant:    :bong2:

:ciao:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 24, 2009)

9 week old Hindu Kush and an 11 day old Lowryder#2  

eace:


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 24, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> 9 week old Hindu Kush and an 11 day old Lowryder#2
> 
> eace:


 
thats just silly


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 24, 2009)

billy_fyshe said:
			
		

> thats just silly


 
Growing is fun 

I have never seen such small plants before, when I ordered them the write up said they were small, but this small should have a warning that your wasting your time :rofl:

Growing them inside may produce bigger plants.

I may as well grow them all out this year, I have 4 more of these on the go, I lost 4 of these to birds so germed the last of the seeds.

If I'm lucky I may get 1gm per plant  

eace:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 24, 2009)

Cant wait to see the finished product of that HK in a couple weeks.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 24, 2009)

:ciao: :watchplant: Green Mojo


----------



## Newbud (Jun 24, 2009)

That is brilliant, ridiculous but brilliant lol.
I'm just wondering now exactly how small one could be kept with pinching etc.
I imagine its a lil frustrating knowing the outcome but i for one am hugely interested in seeing the outcome.

A perfect miniature plant


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 25, 2009)

I was just in the greenhouse putting my plants out in the sun and took a couple of pics of the HK.

Picture 1 and 2 are the heat damaged HK, it has roughly 5 times more Trich than the other one, maybe the stress caused it  

Picture 3 is the non heat damaged HK, very healthy, no nute burn, a lovely dark green colour, both plants are being fed Bio bizz bloom at full strength.



> These are the nutrients favoured by many organic growers. Available in Grow and Bloom formulations, Bio-Bizz nutrients give excellent growth and flowering with a fine, sweet taste in consumable crops. These bio nutrients also include plant essential amino acids and over 70 trace elements. Only for use in soil systems. Certified organic nutrients.



eace:


----------



## Pothead420 (Jun 25, 2009)

looking good Hippy  im doing the same thing currently why buy them when you can make your own. just curious do you have any info on breeding auto strains? im curious will the auto trait be passed on to the next generation 100% also did you get any viable pollen from those male the sacks? they looked a bit green or immature to me. but im impressed on the thrich production they get real frosty :hubba: i have 2 strains that were gifted to me never heard of them before but i hope they turn out as nice as yours.
here are the 2 strains im using for seeds. im only growing them for seeds all fems will get totally pollinated. and i might cross them if the fem/male ratio allows me to. 
Short Stuff#1- Auto Williams Wonder/ NL#2 /Mexican
Snowryder- Auto Indica Hybrid of Lowryder and Snow White
and im hopping to get some Auto Blue Himalaya pollen from a buddy to use in a cross also 
keep up the good work and be safe PH420


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 29, 2009)

I was just watering the plants when I noticed this, I swear it wasnt there 2 days ago.

1 looks like a Hindu Kush and the other an AK.

So out the pot they came and the roots were too entwined to part them.

I put them both in a pot as far away as each other as I could, when they grow taller they will be potted into a large pot to grow together, under the soil in the middle is both root balls and the plant stems bent so it is like a big U shape.

Should be fun to grow 2 different strains of Auto in a pot.

Ideally if 1 is a male and 1 a female they will be left to do their thing.

So for all those people out there who grow several plants in a single container and say they will separate them later, I have some news for you, you wont be able to get them apart.

eace:


----------



## smokybear (Jun 29, 2009)

Everything is looking great HIE. That's one very small plant... kind of a disappointment, really.. Very cool looking though. Best of luck with your suprise sprouts. Hopefully they do well together like that. I'm sure they will given proper feedings. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 3, 2009)

Crap.

I was just in my greenhouse doing the daily check over and saw this.

It's inside a small heat damaged Auto Hindu Kush.

Botrytis  :shocked: 

I have a house full of people so cant bring it in to quick dry it at this moment.

So I have cut the infected section off (I took the plant out of the greenhouse to do this and the plant is now in my shed)

From the infected branch I got this .48 of a gram sample, it will be quick dried and sampled in about 6 hours when everyone is out (hopefully it will give me a .2 of a gram sample)  

The rest of the plant will be trimmed up tomorrow morning, it is away from the other plants being kept in the dark.

The plant here was damaged by heat and the leaves shrivelled, I was pulling them off as they died, I missed a small leaf near a calyx, this leaf is what caused the mould.

Many people say dont take damaged leaves off, I used to say the same, I have just changed my mind.

eace:


----------



## crozar (Jul 3, 2009)

hows it smoke


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 3, 2009)

thats a real shame
well spotted tho :aok:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 3, 2009)

These things happen Billy 

At least it was only the heat damaged one, it got 2 extra weeks of flowering before its chop, so it has had 8 weeks of flower, should be a reasonable kick hidden in it 

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 4, 2009)

Just a quickie update with the AK.

Looking good, she has now started feeding on herself, so the time is approaching when she will look awful yet beautiful at the same time  

Plus a shot of the other bunch I have at this time, 4 more LR#2 to start in 2 weeks.

The Grizzly x WW is growing very fast, not always a good sign   Pic 4

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 4, 2009)

crozar said:
			
		

> hows it smoke


 
I have no idea Crozar.

4 beers and the TV on and I totally forgot I was drying it.

I rushed to check it to find a black lump of burnt stinky blob :rofl:

eace:


----------



## Alistair (Jul 4, 2009)

Those plants are small, but they look nice, especially the one with all the trichs.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 4, 2009)

oh what sugar laden little ladies you have 

Very nice hippy :48:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 4, 2009)

all this time i been on MP an ive never seen ya thread here HIE unless i did an just missed it all the time.   
   you dig them autos im guessin huh?
  they look so cute tho..


----------



## Relentless999 (Jul 5, 2009)

geeze. i have 4 lowlife hindu kush females right now, and 1 male.. i put 1 female and 1 male outside to get some seeds, but man, I hope mine get a little bigger.lol. they said like 14". mine are extremely short too.


----------



## BioShaman (Jul 5, 2009)

Good luck with this

Some times they super hyper dwarf sucks.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 5, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> you dig them autos im guessin huh?


 
Sure do, I can only grow outside and I will be having my first harvest in 2 weeks while every other outside grower is still waiting for their plants to show sex.
:farm:  :cool2:  :fly: 

Auto's fill a nice gap while waiting for the big girls 

eace:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 5, 2009)

> I will be having my first harvest in 2 weeks while every other outside grower is still waiting for their plants to show sex.


  if i ever work up the nerve to ever order seeds online, i'd love to do some outdoors next year liek ya said as a side order of:smoke1: while :watchplant:


----------



## Growin_4_It (Jul 5, 2009)

Subscribed....

This is a great grow!! I have a AK74 x Hindu Kush growing while I wait for the rest to flower.....I thought I was doing something wrong since it is so small too. But I now know to grow on!  

Green Mojo to you!!!


----------



## Growin_4_It (Jul 5, 2009)

> I planted a Lowryder#2 10 days ago and knew it would stretch so pinched and bent it at 3 days old, it is now bigger than my hand 7 days later.


 
Just a few newbe questions for ya.....

Why do you pinch a streched plant? 

What are the benifits of doing this?

Wouldn't it create unnecessary stress on the plant causing it to hermie later?

Thanks!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 6, 2009)

I pinch while it is stretching, not after it has stretched, the pinching stops the plants upward growth for a few days.

When stretch has finished I re pot the plant deeper down so just its top leaves show while it is in the seedling stage.

The stress never seems to effect the plant, lots of people use the pinch method.

This picture doesnt show a pinched plant, it shows how far down I re pot stretched seedlings though.

eace:


----------



## Growin_4_It (Jul 7, 2009)

Very cool! Thanks for the info


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 8, 2009)

I cut and dried the tiny Hindu Kush.

I will sample it tonight :hubba: 

I found 1 more mould effected branch, so that got cut away.

It left me with 3.6gms of wet and 1.3 gms of dry, ideal amount just for a sample.

My plans were to cross these Hindu Kush with the AK's, but as they grow much smaller than the seed description, that plan has flown out of the window, I will cross the AK with LR2.

The AK's grow to a size I am comfortable with, easily moved or hidden if needed.

So as I already know how tall the LR2's grow to (12-20 inches) that is where I will cross.

Growing these HK have been fun, but they are tiny, my tallest HK is now just under 4 inches, this may be due to growing them early in the year, I have some more growing, I will see if they grow taller.

This height is not something I would like to cross into another Auto strain incase I end up will a bunch of seeds that only grow into 5 inch plants.

Pictures 1 and 2 are the HK harvested early.

Pictures 3 and 4 are of the remaining HK.

Picture 5 is how the AK is at this moment (14 inches)


eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 8, 2009)

*looking very nice hippy 

just put 4 in to germ my self ,,if i get a girl and boy ,,im gonna le then go outside side by side and let then do there thing :hubba: and hopefully ill become a proud gran :giggle:
how was the smoke ,,,its night time now where we are *


----------



## Newbud (Jul 8, 2009)

SMOKE REPORT ( sorry for the caps lol just been silly  )

You should do the world a favour and stick a warning about those in youre sig lol.

I'm been silly sorry.
Hope its a nice smoke at least


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 9, 2009)

They look tiny, but OMG!

They are weekend smokes.

I smoked a J at 7pm and was still sitting staring at my monitor without moving a muscle 2 hours later.

My arms felt like lead, my legs were numb, my eyes felt like they were over sized and it took all my effort to move them.

I couldnt hear anything apart from a loud buzzing noise.

Not an every day smoke unless you want to lose a few hours that seem like seconds had passed.

My partner said that when I went to bed we were talking and I fell asleep half way through our conversation :rofl:

eace:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 9, 2009)

i so gotta try them autos out some day.
  just gotta work guts up to order beans i guess if i can ever get nuff cash for em.  but like ya was sayin before they'd be great if i had at least one right now to get me thru the trying times of the suspense of waitin for my other girls to finally finish already. 
  been too long witout a smoke now. im startin to talk to my cat even LOL

the only thing that makes me think wit hesitation on them really is the price compared to wat the rumored overall potency of them is supposed to be.  i hear alot sayin tehy not very potent.  is that true?
  accordin to ya smoke report they sound mighty potent to me tho.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 9, 2009)

The Hindu Kush is almost pure Indica, its gives the pure Indica effect.

The major downside is they are too small and dont produce enough bud.

I am trying one in a 2 gallon pot just to see if the larger root space will produce a larger plant.

eace:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 9, 2009)

i'll just sit by patiently watchin HIE.
  thanks


----------



## zipflip (Jul 9, 2009)

whoa we just got a new ad banner on top the page "NIRVANA seeds" did ya you se it?  lol never seen it a second ago lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes I've seen it, the leaf looks like it has a Nitrogen deficiency, not a very good advert saying our plants grow and have deficiencies :rofl:

eace:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 9, 2009)

> the leaf looks like it has a Nitrogen deficiency


 LMAO  i never noticed that.  good catch HIE lol


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 9, 2009)

hahaha thats funny 
first time ive gone to their site was this morning cuz i noticed the banner


----------



## Newbud (Jul 9, 2009)

> the leaf looks like it has a Nitrogen deficiency


On the ball as usual fella lol.
Wow glowing smoke report, at least it had a kick to it then


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

:ciao:   and :yay:  on the Harvest..how about the beans?  what do they look like?  without going back and finding it..at what time did ya pollenate an auto?  I do my normal strains  while in the 3rd week of flower..Those Seed pods look great my friend..


----------



## 420benny (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice smoke report HIE! I have an idea. Move your bath tub into the greenhouse. Fill it with world class soil. Add 48 of those seeds and wait for heaven to happen.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 28, 2009)

HIE   very nice....   im also interested in some info on the seeds as im goin to be trying to get some seeds off some automatics i just recieved...  Good luck and thanks in advance...


----------



## IRISH (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi HIE . what you got brewing over there now friend? did the seed venture pan out?

gonna have KULT blooming all over my place soon here. She is a very fine specimen too. . she is now 45 inches tall. time to take clones.:hubba: .

it has been a rather cool summer here thus far. have not seen a 90 degree day yet. this is very strange for here. it is now only 70 degres at almost noon, and nearing august. strange indeed. if i could have foreseen this 'cool' summer, i would have never shut down my inside. .

take care my friend...Irish...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 31, 2009)

Time for an update ....

I had a mishap and lost all my pollen, my fault, I left it out in the open and without me knowing someone did some cooking and condensation developed in my pollen container ruining it.

So after planting a 2 more AK's and 1 HK I was lucky enough to get 1 male and 1 female AK and the HK was a female too.

The male grew really quickly and was removed from my greenhouse and left to grow in a corner of my garden as far away from the greenhouse as I could put it.

When the male started to look like it was ready to shed its pollen I put it in my garage propped at a 45 degree angle with a mirror under it to catch the dropping pollen.

As soon as the pollen started dropping I painted some on the AK and HK females and within 24 hours of painting it on, the pistils changed colour, so it looks like they have been impregnated 

Now its a simple waiting game  

The male AK is still dropping pollen so I will wait for it to finish and then it will all be collected and saved :aok:

The pics are self explanitory and the last picture is how the pollinated pistils have changed colour.

So it looks like after my little accident I am back on track again at last  

eace:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 31, 2009)

looks like your plan is working. i hope your blessed with tons of seeds to keep your auto garden going.. 

sucks to hear about your pollen loss but glad to see you got it worked out.. be safe


----------



## IRISH (Jul 31, 2009)

yes. nice job friend. . cool. cool.

also, i hope your seed run grows well this time.:aok: :ciao: ...


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi HIE...

Hippy across the pond in the dirtyolsouth here...  It looks you'll be flush with seeds for quite a few weekend smokes!  Congrats on your success...

Happy Growing!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 9, 2009)

I just went into my greenhouse to check to see if any sex had shown on my other non Auto's and saw a curly leaf.

So after taking a closer look the leaf was removed and this is what I found :shocked: 

Pic 1 and 2 are the curly leaf and pic 3 is the first signs of seed development on the Auto's 

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello *HIE  *:clap:  looks like you are on yer way..sorry to hear of the loss pollen..atleast you had a solid backup:aok:  cant wait to see her in a few weeks..always fun to watch the seed growth..difrent then just :watchplant:..keep up the great work..and congrats on the MVP..you should have it all the time..just my thaughts..tho clouded with :bong:  resadue:giggle:  take care and be safe my friend..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 9, 2009)

wow just noticed the MVP :clap: congrats again for the 2nd yr running 

have you got rid of them critters yet :spit:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 9, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> have you got rid of them critters yet :spit:


 
They went to critter heaven a lot quicker than they thought they would 

Being totally and utterly paranoid that I am going to get infested with caterpillars, I keep going to look for more, none found, no eggs or signs whatsoever.

But I have noticed this growing on the Grizzly x WW

This is only happening on the top half of the plant.

I am getting even blade leaves, 10 and 12's

Anyone else ever had this?

eace:


----------



## smokybear (Aug 9, 2009)

Pretty weird. I've seen that on outdoor plants that I've grown before. They were bagseed so I couldn't say if it was genetics or what the deal was. Everything is looking good my friend. Congratulations on impregnating your ladies! Seeds for everyone!  Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 9, 2009)

i seen sumone else on here who i was chattin wit once while back who posted an identical pic like the fan wit the lil tail blade in the middle like that one. i just tried lookin back for it but aint found it yet. but im also curious of all the wierd mutations occurring lately in so many plants.
  y do i got this funny feelin its all cuz the chems in sum ferts now days as well as hormones etc...  :confused2:  
  like wit the big girls i got now them all had sumthin wierd goin on wit them. so many diff things i gave up keepin track things lol. not to mention the hermies :hairpull: 
  i had half babyfood jar the same seeds given to me from a friend which these girls came from and today i said heck wit it and flushed em all down the toilet.
  now they can grow down at the city lagoons :rofl: where poo belongs LOL


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 11, 2009)

Sigh.

Looks like I may have a battle on my hands starting.

I found another damaged leaf and a visitor.

The pollinated Auto's are starting to yellow as they use their energy to make seeds, I presume this is normal as I have never made seeds before.

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 11, 2009)

leafs yellowing  is normal  aty this stage..well atleast thats my findings..and dont you have a sign posted  "  No Visitors welcome"?  atleast those worms can be picked and used for fish bait  good luck  keep us posted


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 11, 2009)

*()^^*&*&%%(*^(

Just found something else.

I saw a leaf with a gnarled twist.

So turned it over and found these underneath.

Any idea what they are anyone?

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow..*hippy*..that almost looks like ladybug..  how many you find..I see some web like stuff as well..could these be a spider of some sort?  Thanks for shareing..Let us know what you find they are..Im sorry im no help here:ciao:


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 12, 2009)

LOL I have never seen a grower being attacked by so many bugs.. Maybe you should get a pesticide of some sort? My parents have some plants in the backyard, but they only have this small green insects on them, that only eat a little bit of the leaves, not harming the plant. Maybe you are tested as a grower, if you overcome the 7 trials of dead and decay on your plant you are worthy as grower :-D


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2009)

oh  hes  worthy  :aok:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 22, 2009)

I forgot to go and water them yesterday and 1 of my plants wasnt happy about it  

Pic 1 and 2 are a water deprived White Rhino x Grizzly.

Pic 3 are the seeded AK and HK sunbathing.

Pic 4 and 5 are closer pics of the seeds developing on the AK and HK

Pic 6 and 7 are the PH reading of my tap water and the same tap water after the flowering nutes have been added, adding nutes to water often changes its PH so check your PH after you have added your nutes to the water you are going to use.

Pic 8 is the WR x G 20 mins after giving it water, surprising how they pick up so quickly.

Pic 9 are my other 7 plants, so far I have 2 Misty x Bluemoonshine confirmed females and 1 Purple Frosting female.

I do not want 7 females as I will run out of room :rofl:

eace:


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 23, 2009)

Great grow,  how much longer till the seeds are ready.  Just started some Diesel Ryder hope I can make seeds before the middle of November


----------



## Smot_poker (Aug 23, 2009)

that plant was throwing a temper tantrum. it'll get over it once you give it a candy bar though! (metaphorically in the relation to a toddler for those of you who didn't grasp it haha). 

lookin real nice though. 

how do the plants inside that lil greenhouse contraption do in relation to the ones outside? i've heard a lot about glass filtering out some of the key UV light that the plants need.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 28, 2009)

Ridgerunner said:
			
		

> Great grow, how much longer till the seeds are ready. Just started some Diesel Ryder hope I can make seeds before the middle of November


 
Hello RR 

I have no idea how long seeds take to make, this is my first time trying.

The plants just sit getting fatter, I cannot see any seeds showing yet, but I can see the pods swelling.





			
				Smot_poker said:
			
		

> how do the plants inside that lil greenhouse contraption do in relation to the ones outside? i've heard a lot about glass filtering out some of the key UV light that the plants need.


 
Hello Smot 

The greenhouse glass filters 5% of the natural light out as it passes through the glass, so 95% of it gets through.

The plants are often taken out of the greenhouse to sunbathe.


I had my first male show today, it was the tallest about 5.5ft.

It took 36 hours from showing tiny bumps to showing full sized pollen sacks.

It is now compost 

No mercy in this game, males out at first sight 

eace:


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 28, 2009)

awesome pics and idea cant wait to see the seeds~


----------



## IRISH (Aug 28, 2009)

Hello HIE. .

nice visuals on the above pics. .

looks as if seeds will be dropping all over the place in there.:hubba: .

were shooting for a big, bad KULT male atm. put down 4 KULT, 4 Skush two nights ago, and all 8 are at 2 inches now. .

will be ordering some aurora indica beans next week or two. also, was just last evening gifted a wh. rhino clone, and a bubblegum clone.  . gotta get it on with some seed grows over here as well my friend.

those bugs do resemble lady bugs. not sure though.

last night, i was conversing with some local fellow growers, getting baked, as usual, and one brought up an interesting idea as to why we have'nt seen one ladybug this summer.

last year, we had two types of ladybugs, the asian predator bug, and the gentle local type, that were accustomed to. this year, there there is none. my friend suggested that the predator asian bugs were released here? i don't fathom as to why.

well, if the predator killed off the local genteel, then where did the predator go this season?

i think i found his answer. HIE called them back home.   ...

what i really believe, is the cooler weather has kept them in hibernation.

looking good Hippy. keep up the good work friend...Irish...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 28, 2009)

Hello Irish 

This year I have not seen a single Ladybird.

Aphids have been extremely minimal as well.

I have some Kult and Skush seeds that will be next years grow (I am eagerly watching other people grow them to see the outcome)

The 2 seeded Auto's I have have been well washed after being pollinated so Im crossing my fingers they will finish the seeds and be out of the greenhouse will before the bigger plants get into full flower just incase some stray pollen is still around.

Its a risk we take as an outsider.

eace: Irish


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 28, 2009)

*hey i havnt seen many ladybugs either ,this yr and there my favourite bug :cry:,but they do resmeble baby ladybirds ,,or some kind of red beetle ,,did ya find out what they are/were sorry hippy rambling :stoned:

ladys and gents are looking very nice  *


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 28, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> *()^^*&*&%%(*^(
> 
> Just found something else.
> 
> ...


 


it's a beetle. I am just not sure which type. I make like a circle around my plant area with pest control chemicals..I know many people here are against chemical use and it doesnt go on or too near the plants but I do make a barrier. lol


----------



## zipflip (Aug 29, 2009)

> I have some Kult and Skush seeds


 skush :huh: lol
  im guessin skunk X kush ?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, what can I say .....


I went to the greenhouse today for the usual watering and feed and had a close look at the Auto's that were pollinated and saw no change whatsoever apart from the first signs of what looked like a little mould may be starting on the Auto AK47 that I had tried to pollinate so decided I had failed and chopped it.

As I was cutting it open to see if it was indeed mould I was flabbergasted to see a seed!

The plant had grown no fatter, the calyx that I was expecting to swell had stayed the same size so I was quite shocked to see a seed in it.

So I started prodding about and tearing the bud open with my fingers and popped 127 AK47 seeds out!

Shock does not quite seem a strong enough word to use, total dismay and elation.

Picture 1 is the calyx not showing any signs of a seed inside.

Pic 2 is the AK47 on the left and the Hindu Kush on the right.

In my excitement I forgot to keep taking pictures but took this one with the AK after it had its head chopped off  

Picture 3 is the seeds I removed.

I am very pleased  

I only had time to do the AK, the HK will have to wait until tomorrow.

Auto Ak seeds sell for £4 each here so I have £508 worth of free seeds  

And thats from just 1 plant!

The seeds all look mature.

This took 5 weeks from pollination to getting the seeds.

I am quite gobsmacked :shocked: 

If you are considering doing a seed run, it is a lot easier than you can imagine :farm: 

I will post the Auto AK47 x Hindu Kush seeds up later.

eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2009)

Hahaha very cool HIE!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 4, 2009)

*:yay: fantastic news and great pics ,,,well done hippy :yay:*


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 4, 2009)

How would your luck be ? Thats awesome hippy no postal deliveries coming your way any time soon ! CONGRADULATIONS ! Now post me some hahahahaha ! Peace and happy growing... oohh and i don't wanna see fruitybud posting ....A HippyinEngland has been busted growing 127 marijauna plants with a street value of 4.5 million pounds ! He has been released on bail and will be flying out to Australia to get his Identity from Purplephazes ! LMAO ! Peace and don't do it !


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 5, 2009)

2nd Auto chopped today.

This is the Auto Hindu Kush.

It was smaller than the Auto AK47 and I got 38 seeds from it.

These seeds interest me more because they are a cross of AK and HK.

A couple of the seeds look immature but I will still see if they germinate, nothing ventured, nothing gained.

I found six more AK47 seeds so I have 133 of those and 38 HK x AK47.

A total of 171 seeds 

Worth £684  :holysheep: If I bought them.

Today I am a happy bunny  

I hope if you have followed this from the start that you have found it entertaining, interesting and informative.

I have had great enjoyment and fun sharing my adventure.

This is my first ever attempt at growing my own seeds and I have learnt a great deal from it, we as growers never stop learning, I have now added another notch on my growing knowledge and if it helps just a single person along the road to true self sufficiency, then that is a bonus too 

eace:


----------



## monkeybusiness (Sep 5, 2009)

This has been truly fascinating and very informative, thanks a ton!!

and that super closeup with the seed popping out is my new wallpaper..


----------



## crozar (Sep 6, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah i wanna smoke with uuuuu lol im smokin a jay of my last stash and my plants are still young with 4 leaves , i soon will follow ur way hippy , but after i straighten up everything in my side :/


----------



## AsianSky (Sep 10, 2009)

Took me an hour to read through the whole 9 pages fulled of wonder pics and infos on this seed making thing HIE ! This is excellent so ill give the threat a :bump: so others havent read this gj can join in . Was thinking of getting auto seeds .....and then do a seed run myself . Look kindna fun with your grows ......save money and easy stack up ... just not so fun with the critters ....give me the chill only looking at them ! Auto is the best way for stealth grow .....love it !


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 10, 2009)

Is the plant with the seeds still smokable after you pull out the seeds? Looks like it has tons of trics.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 10, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Is the plant with the seeds still smokable after you pull out the seeds? Looks like it has tons of trics.


 
I am off my face on it right this moment :rofl:

I have grown these Sensi and the smoke strength is no different at all.

So seed it or not, the smoke kicks asphalt.

This Journal was a chance to see from seed to seed how easy it is.

Keeping the male away while he sheds is the only drawback.

A seeded plant will stop all growth and just widen, no up growth found this end.

I managed to get 17 packets of 10 seeds free.

Try it 

eace:


----------



## zipflip (Sep 10, 2009)

way ta go HIE :aok: thanks for sharrin the whole show wit us all.  :48:


----------



## chefboyrd420 (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow! I feel totally inspired by this gj. Thanks for ur help too, HIE. This thread makes me feel like I made an excellent decision today. Soon I'll be rolling in premo seeds. I gotta say, Im glad im going the indoor route after seeing how many outside factors there can be. Haha. I also admire you patience through all this and it sure paid off. Awesome job.:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 23, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> 2nd Auto chopped today.
> 
> This is the Auto Hindu Kush.
> 
> ...


Beautiful !!!!:aok:


----------



## leafminer (Sep 24, 2009)

Hell of an interesting grow. I was particularly amused by:
_This height is not something I would like to cross into another Auto strain incase I end up will a bunch of seeds that only grow into 5 inch plants._:giggle:


----------



## 420benny (Sep 24, 2009)

I agree. It's HIE's way of saying " Those HK plants are just too f'n short to mess with. LMAO


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 24, 2009)

I will be interesting to see what the AK x HK comes out like, if they are as tall as the AK and as frosty as the HK then Im onto a winner 

But then again ....

eace:


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Sep 25, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Now for the interesting bit!
> 
> The first 3 pictures are the biggest AK47, it is 1 inch tall and it has trichomes on its leaves already at 1 week old.
> 
> ...



All my WW seedlings have trichs and the youngest was born on the 20th of September, and the oldest was born on the 8th.  All have trichs.


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Sep 25, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello 4u2
> 
> This year I want to try something different than just growing, drying and smoking.
> 
> ...



I agree with you:  seeds are fun to make.  The seeds I have from previous grow consistently produce plants with triple and quadruple leaves on nodes (vs. usual 2 leaves per level).  These are the last of my seeds so if I take these plants and intra-cross them again and again, hopefully I will have created a stable WW that produces plants with consistent more leaves/nodes per level.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 25, 2009)

Home seeds are like walking into a candy shop with a blindfold on and being told to feel your way around and grab a handfull.

Ok, you know your going to taste candy.

But what size and shape the candy will be is never known until the blindfold is taken off.


eace:


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Sep 25, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Aphids.
> 
> 
> Plus a Qtip dipped in alcohol works wonders
> ...



How exactly does a Qtip dipped in alcohol help?  How do you use it?


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Sep 25, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Home seeds are like walking into a candy shop with a blindfold on and being told to feel your way around and grab a handfull.
> 
> Ok, you know your going to taste candy.
> 
> ...



My mouth waters when I think of producing my own seeds.  It is so satisfying knowing you don't need to pay again for that strain.


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Sep 25, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Picture 3, Male Auto AK.
> 
> Pictures 4.5 and 6, the male dissasembled.
> 
> ...



I am always reluctant with males to chop them down with this ziplock method because I am afraid their pollen is not yet ready - and I don't want to lose good genetics.  Are you sure this works?  When to chop down?

I have always just let the male continue to live with the females in order to breed them.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 25, 2009)

Strawberry Cough said:
			
		

> How exactly does a Qtip dipped in alcohol help? How do you use it?


 
If you have Aphids and you dip it in ISO alcohol and wipe it over the Aphids they die within an hour, it strips all the oils and they dry out.

eace:


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Sep 25, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Are you going to pollinate her? lol
> Get a good 3-4 more beans that way.



:rofl:


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Sep 25, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> If you have Aphids and you dip it in ISO alcohol and wipe it over the Aphids they die within an hour, it strips all the oils and they dry out.
> 
> eace:



So you have to chase after them each time more appear.  Sounds tiring.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 25, 2009)

Strawberry Cough said:
			
		

> I am always reluctant with males to chop them down with this ziplock method because I am afraid their pollen is not yet ready - and I don't want to lose good genetics. Are you sure this works? When to chop down?
> 
> I have always just let the male continue to live with the females in order to breed them.


 
If you carried on reading you will find out this method failed for me.

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 25, 2009)

Strawberry Cough said:
			
		

> So you have to chase after them each time more appear. Sounds tiring.


 
50 new Aphids or 50 more added to the collective that is damaging your plant.

I know which course I would prefer.

eace:


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Sep 25, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I planted a Lowryder#2 10 days ago and knew it would stretch so pinched and bent it at 3 days old, it is now bigger than my hand 7 days later.



What does pinching do?  Stop stretching?  or stress the plant...?


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Sep 25, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> 50 new Aphids or 50 more added to the collective that is damaging your plant.
> 
> I know which course I would prefer.
> 
> eace:



Yes, but to chase after 50 aphids...

What about lady bugs?  I hear them work against aphids.  Surround your plant in a net/screen and place the ladybugs in and let them do their magic eating up every last one.


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Sep 25, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Growing is fun
> 
> 
> eace:



:yeahthat:

You are fortunate that you live in UK and can order seeds domestic mail where customs don't search.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 25, 2009)

Strawberry Cough said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:
> 
> You are fortunate that you live in UK and can order seeds domestic mail where customs don't search.


 
And you are lucky you can get Bacardi 151  

eace:


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Sep 25, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I just went into my greenhouse to check to see if any sex had shown on my other non Auto's and saw a curly leaf.
> 
> So after taking a closer look the leaf was removed and this is what I found :shocked:
> 
> ...



Yuck!!


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Sep 25, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> And you are lucky you can get Bacardi 151
> 
> eace:



I reckon that is a high alcohol proof; I am not familiar with it.  But I hate alcohol anyway.  Kills brains cells and impairs judgment and encourages decadent behavior.  In USA (actually Mexico in Tijuana by crossing the border) you can get something called "Everclear".  It supposed to have an incredibly high amount of alcohol.  I think 180 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Sep 25, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Sigh.
> 
> Looks like I may have a battle on my hands starting.
> 
> ...



Unwanted visitors are a huge disadvantage to growing outdoors.  Another is wind-pollenation which can pollenate an unwanted male's pollen into your good genetics.


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Sep 25, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Well, what can I say .....
> 
> 
> I went to the greenhouse today for the usual watering and feed and had a close look at the Auto's that were pollinated and saw no change whatsoever apart from the first signs of what looked like a little mould may be starting on the Auto AK47 that I had tried to pollinate so decided I had failed and chopped it.
> ...



I allowed 6 weeks for my seeds to go before I started taking them out as I saw them popping their pods.  The success rate in germination is not as high as I wanted, and lots of weird genetics (I reckon not given enough time to complete development).  

Next time I will not take any seeds out, and only harvest the seeds after the whole plant is harvested 8 weeks or 12 weeks - however long the plant takes.  Whatever falls I will gather, but I learned a hard lesson from that experience.


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Sep 25, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> 2nd Auto chopped today.
> 
> This is the Auto Hindu Kush.
> 
> ...



Incredible grow journal.  Thoroughly done and documentation with tons of pictures was very enjoyable.  I just spent last 1-2 hours reading through the journal and looking at all the pictures.

Thank you!


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Sep 25, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> If you carried on reading you will find out this method failed for me.
> 
> eace:



Yes, I just finished your entire grow journal.  I discovered you answered my questions already.


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Sep 25, 2009)

Strawberry Cough said:
			
		

> What does pinching do?  Stop stretching?  or stress the plant...?



Found answer to this question too!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 25, 2009)

This forum is a living thing Strawberry Cough, stay long enough and read all new posts and you will see interaction of familiarity, not just names on a screen.

Names on a screen have no faces, that is a good thing in this illegal congregation of wilful minds who flaunt old laws.

Look deep past the surface and you will gain clarity of sight.

Only you have the choice.

One day you may understand what I type.

eace:

This Journal was done fore one reason only.

The more we can hide, the more we walk free.

Hippy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 25, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> This forum is a living thing *Strawberry **Cough*, stay long enough and read all new posts and you will see interaction of familiarity, not just names on a screen.
> 
> Names on a screen have no faces, that is a good thing in this illegal congregation of wilful minds who flaunt old laws.
> 
> ...


 



 ...you  know  *HIE*...i  understand  that..and  *strawberry cough*..took  you  to help  me  understand  it..Ill be  doing  some  autos soon:aok:  Great  job  on  yours  Hippy..take  care  and  be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 25, 2009)

Can the reverse of 
"The more we can hide, the more we walk free,"
be true and the reverse also be true?
The more we walk free, the more we can hide.

Hiding in plain sight is a long recognized form of hiding.

Good Afternoon HIE.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Sep 25, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> This forum is a living thing Strawberry Cough, stay long enough and read all new posts and you will see interaction of familiarity, not just names on a screen.
> 
> Names on a screen have no faces, that is a good thing in this illegal congregation of wilful minds who flaunt old laws.
> 
> ...




You never fail to impress me HIE.
Thanks for all your contributions and energy in this forum!


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Sep 26, 2009)

What are autos?  Auto-Flower at certain day?  What's the attraction?  Why did you say autos are good for the stealth grower?  What does it matter?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 26, 2009)

Auto's start flowering with age, 12/12 light does not trigger it.

At roughly 14 days old from seed the males show, roughly 21 days the females show.

Auto's grow to a maximum of roughly 20 inches.

So can be grown and hidden easily.

eace:


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Sep 26, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Auto's start flowering with age, 12/12 light does not trigger it.
> 
> At roughly 14 days old from seed the males show, roughly 21 days the females show.
> 
> ...



Thanks.  Does that mean you can grow under 24/0 and yet it will still flower?  and even flower quicker?

Now I am considering ordering your lowlife AK 47 and producing seeds myself and then crossing with WW in order to try to make an autoflower WW!

How's the high on Auto AK47?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 26, 2009)

Strawberry Cough said:
			
		

> Thanks. Does that mean you can grow under 24/0 and yet it will still flower?
> 
> How's the high on Auto AK47?


 
Yes.

The Ak47 is 1 of the strongest Auto's, it made my face numb and it felt like my skin was melting off.

High end Sativa effect mentally.

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 26, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Ill be doing some autos soon:aok:


 
Sometimes you need a torch to see what is in the box.

eace:


----------



## Trafic (Sep 26, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> The Ak47 is 1 of the strongest Auto's, it made my face numb and it felt like my skin was melting off.
> 
> ...



Auto AK47 has been causing me to do a hell of a lot of procrastinating lately.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 26, 2009)

Trafic said:
			
		

> Auto AK47 has been causing me to do a hell of a lot of procrastinating lately.


 



oh  Great   ...just   what  I  need...more  procrastinating...:rofl:


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Sep 26, 2009)

Trafic said:
			
		

> Auto AK47 has been causing me to do a hell of a lot of procrastinating lately.



This sounds then Indica-like.

Flowering under 24/0 sounds AWESOME!!  A whole new kind of growing.  Wow!  I wish I had money.  I would order some autos right now.

I would if I could, but I can't, so I won't.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 26, 2009)

20/4 will give better results 

eace:


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Sep 26, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> 20/4 will give better results
> 
> eace:



Why?


----------



## uptosumpn (Sep 26, 2009)

Because Autos Love Light! The More They Get The Bigger/denser The Buds Get! Of Course You Will Have To Have Them In Big Pot/bags, Say 3gal Min


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 27, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I am off my face on it right this moment :rofl:
> 
> I have grown these Sensi and the smoke strength is no different at all.
> 
> ...



But only a small percentage of these seeds will be autos right? I heard somewhere that you need to make seed from the autos of the next generation. These seeds will have a higher percentage of autos, and then you take the seeds from these autos, and so on and so forth. Then after some generations they will all be autos.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 27, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> But only a small percentage of these seeds will be autos right? I heard somewhere that you need to make seed from the autos of the next generation. These seeds will have a higher percentage of autos, and then you take the seeds from these autos, and so on and so forth. Then after some generations they will all be autos.


 
In my minds eye Auto parentage on both sides produces Auto children.

I will get back to you next spring with the results.  

eace:


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 28, 2009)

Are you selling some of those seeds? Maybe I could try them in my closet


----------



## sundancer245 (Sep 29, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> The Ak47 is 1 of the strongest Auto's, it made my face numb and it felt like my skin was melting off.
> 
> ...


 
thats great to hear on the buzz of ak-47 as that will be our first grow  
thanks for the buzz review HIE!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 29, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Are you selling some of those seeds? Maybe I could try them in my closet


 
No sales allowed on this forum.

And that is how it will stay 

eace:


----------



## TexasMonster (Sep 30, 2009)

Well, that was an interesting and comical read. I feel your pain with bugs. I grow vegetables for a living and I do battle with the little bugs, but you seem to have been inflicted for that grow.

I am very interested in what your seeds are going to produce.

I've only ever smoked really good grass a couple of times. Mostly I smoke *Mexican Commercial* grass because its cheap and always availble here.

I do thank you for the grow thread and yes I did learn a couple of things.

Thank You.


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 9, 2009)

Plant any of them seeds yet?


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 9, 2009)

found my first auto male today...now I have to read everything hip has done to produce seeds..and worry about seperation. but its worth it right? lol


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 9, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> found my first auto male today...now I have to read everything hip has done to produce seeds..and worry about seperation. but its worth it right? lol


 
It seems like to me that if you are going to grow autos on a regular basis that you probably need to gets seeds from 3 or 4 females to get enough seeds so that you could grow the autos continuosly (sp?) for the year. Hopefully though you have at least 5 of 6 females so that you still have enough females good smoke in the mean time. I am new though so there may be things that I have not accounted for.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 9, 2009)

good to know...I do have 4 females of the low ryder 2's I planted 5 and one was male. not bad..in fact maybe perfect.  I have 5 more of these seeds to plant as well.


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 12, 2009)

Strawberry Cough said:
			
		

> This sounds then Indica-like.
> 
> Flowering under 24/0 sounds AWESOME!! A whole new kind of growing. Wow! I wish I had money. I would order some autos right now.
> 
> I would if I could, but I can't, so I won't.


Its not like you need it anyway  ! Stick with the strawberrys  ! Great thread HIE very useful info cheers !


----------



## mr_medi_bud (Oct 19, 2009)

:watchplant: thanx for your advice bout the growing area. the tray the pots are in is 2m sq,does your advice still stand?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 19, 2009)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> Plant any of them seeds yet?


 
I am an outside grower Tex, my season is over.

I will have to wait until April to see what the seeds give me.



2Dog.

If you are going ahead with your seed run then 1 male will give you plenty of pollen to seed many females, collect it, save it and use it sparingly, each microscopic bit of pollen is a seed.

1 male can create thousands of seeds.




			
				mr_medi_bud said:
			
		

> :watchplant: thanx for your advice bout the growing area. the tray the pots are in is 2m sq,does your advice still stand?


 
 

:confused2: 

eace:


----------



## IRISH (Oct 20, 2009)

Hippy,  :ciao: :bong2: :joint4: :ccc: :watchplant:  ...


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 20, 2009)

W......O.......W!!!!
Great Job Hippy!!!! 
Thanks for taking the time to share this with us. I'll say it again....you are one awesome Hippy. 
Many...many....THANKS 
I will be putting this info to use shortly.
Peace Mike


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm in no way-shape-or-form ready to make seeds but it's certainly on my to-do list come spring..... 

However, you got me set up with the ph tester mechanics and ph adjusting with vinegar and walked me through my first transplant today, so for these things I thank you. I'd decided I was going to transplant my one WW in the next few days anyway. Then when you mentioned that the time to transplant was when the leaves grow past the sides of the pots - they were due... that cemented what I felt instinctually. My roots looked exactly like yours did when I turned the pot over.... thanks for the help. Thanks for the very clear GJ. 

I'll be following your spring GJ. I'm anxious to find out about the maturity of these seeds and to see what sort of results you have. I've spent about 20% of my initial investment on seeds so far, it would be much much more cost effective to cut down the reoccuring expense of ordering auto seeds. thanks! 
OHC


----------



## AutoFems Rule !! (Jan 8, 2010)

Have any of you considered "sacrificing" one Auto each grow to S1-ing  ?

Peace and Autos !!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello AutoFems Rule !! 

I have never tried S1.

Are you thinking of using the male hermie or the female hermie?

eace:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 8, 2010)

Can someone explain S1? I wouldn't think you would want to start with a hermi? Going for fem seeds? Seems with mass quantities of auto seeds it would be better to just cull the males? That's my plan anyway .... Big Fun Girl planted like 80 at once and only selected the best for flowering ......


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello OHC 

S1.

Self pollinated first seeds.

eace:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello my friend!

Now why would I want that? Not really trying to sound sarky here.... but my eyebrows are raised....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 8, 2010)

S1 is where people try to make fem seeds.

Im quite happy using my own clean seeds.

eace:


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 8, 2010)

great thread HIE. i read it all and really liked it. i hope all is good with the seeds when you get to grow them. i have been making my own seeds for a few years now and enjoy every minute of it from start to finish every time. i have not ever ordered seeds online yet but do plan on doing so sometime soon cuz im tired of my strains for now and want to play some more and want good genetics to play with.  i will be watching to see how the grow turns out for you next season. great job.
:48:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi HIE - spring is on the way and all around there's talk of autos. So of course my calendar's out and my thoughts are on my upcoming autos for seeds project. I've got 10 Auto AK47 reg seeds.

My current grow has an estimated harvest date of the last week in Feb. so I'm wondering what's the earliest I can germinate these seeds.... My guess is Feb 7th. with an estimated harvest date of mid late April. So is two months for drying enough time for the seeds?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello OHC 

Just out of curiosity I germed 1 seed at 6 weeks from the plant pod and it germed, so I would say yes, they will be fine.

I air dried my seeds for a week then put them in a cannister with some rice to absorb all moisture from the seeds.

eace:


----------



## AutoFems Rule !! (Jan 20, 2010)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello AutoFems Rule !!
> 
> I have never tried S1.
> 
> ...


 
Well, correct me if I'm wrong, to be true S1 you have to hermie a female then when you use that to pollinate another female..you only trully have female genes ,

thus guaranteeing ALL offspring are female !! (or hermie but if you use stable females to make the seeds then that is a rare occurence)




Peace


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up AutoFems Rule 

This seed making is new to me.

I have years of learning ahead of me yet  

eace:


----------



## Hick (Feb 19, 2010)

> Well, correct me if I'm wrong, to be true S1 you have to hermie a female then when you use that to pollinate another female..you only trully have female genes ,


  I don't believe so.. I 'think' a true S1 is a plant forced to hermie, then pollinating "THAT" same female cutting(not another female, but a cutting from the same female) with the hermie pollen. 
 I also strongly disagree with ppl tossing "fems' and autos" out into the great outdoors where it could potentially contaminate others outdoor grows. Pollen can travel long distances. "I" don't want the undesirable genetics spreading randomly throughout the world.


----------

